# Can you help me identify possible breeds in my mutt bunny?



## ceilpaws (Jan 15, 2014)

I brought my dear Emmet home last night from the shelter. He was listed there as an english spot cross, but I am doubting the validity of that since his conformation, markings, and size are off. I know he is a mutt bunny and I adore him as well as that fact, but, for fun, I was wondering if anyone could identify possible breeds he is made up of.

Here's some basics about Emmet: He is a bit over a year old (13 months), he is a neutered male, his weight is approximately 5#, and what I know is that his pattern is broken black. His fur is soft, not rex-like in any fashion, and does not have the sheen (in my opinion) that a satin would have. That being said, as he is a mix, I'm having trouble ruling much out. And, I've looked at the breed identifying threads and get confused - I did 4H and have had rabbits my entire life and do well with purebreds, but I am not sure what my little man is made up of. If we can't discern anything, that's fine. But, I figured it couldn't hurt to ask.

I've taken some photos. I tried to follow the guidelines listed in how to photograph for breed identifying. But, Emmet wasn't always a willing subject! Nevertheless, here we go...















​
I hope those help to give some visual information. If not, hey, at least he's cute! Thank y'all in advance for whatever you come up with!


----------



## lovelops (Jan 15, 2014)

He looks like an English Spot def... mixed with what I can't put my finger on. Here are some other pics of English Spots...
But he's a cutie and looks like he would be a great bunny friend for Brooke... I'll attach a pic of her here.. who is a mutt
that I thought was a English Spot mix but don't think so...

Vanessa


----------



## ceilpaws (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm going to try to see whether I can get these photos to post a bit larger. I'm not sure why they came out so small. Let's see here...

Here's to hoping this works! (I just previewed my post and it looks like we've got success!)


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 15, 2014)

lovelops said:


> He looks like an English Spot def... mixed with what I can't put my finger on. Here are some other pics of English Spots...
> But he's a cutie and looks like he would be a great bunny friend for Brooke... I'll attach a pic of her here.. who is a mutt
> that I thought was a English Spot mix but don't think so...
> 
> Vanessa



He's not an English spot as the OP has all ready stated and most likely doesn't have any in him at all, and that last photo you added doesn't look like it has any English spot in it either. 

He could very well be a mix of mixes, and once you start getting into mixes it can be extremely difficult to pick out enough characteristics to pinpoint 1 main breed.


----------



## Bindi (Jan 15, 2014)

Sometimes you just don't know! My current girl is a Dutch x English and you wouldn't know it! She was born at the rabbit rescue to a mixed breed litter and she's completely cream with brown tinting over the body, ears and muzzle. If someone had asked me to pick out her lineage, Dutch would not have been top of my list!


----------



## ceilpaws (Jan 15, 2014)

I appreciate all of the responses I've received so far. And, to reiterate, I know Emmet is not an english spot. I'm not surprised that the shelter labeled him as a spot cross, but I know better than to automatically assume that is true .

As far as what my bun's lineage is, it really doesn't matter much. I started this thread to see what others thought. And, I thought it could be fun to speculate. But, whatever Emmet is doesn't matter to me. He's a mutt bunny and I love him even more for that. His temperament and personality is more than I could have wished for and that is what really matters.

Emmet may just be a Heinz 57 mix. But, whatever he is, I think he's pretty darn cute!


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 15, 2014)

He is adorable!


----------



## bigears118 (Jan 15, 2014)

What a handsome little man!


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 16, 2014)

ceilpaws said:


> I'm not surprised that the shelter labeled him as a spot cross, but I know better than to automatically assume that is true



I think to some people who aren't really familiar with rabbits, any bunny with spots of any kind must be a "Spot". True English Spots have _just _spots (not spots and large areas of solid color as well), along with a "racing stripe" down the back. 






The RO Rabbit Identification Key has an English Spot page as well as a key page for selecting between spotted breeds. 

While Emmet does have some spots, the large area of sold color means he's a "broken" (black?) color, which doesn't help much in identification at all. Lots of breeds come in broken black - you can see a list on the RO Rabbit Key Fur Color Table. 

Of course, you already know he's a mix of breeds, so just "cute bunny" might suffice. He's certainly earned that.


----------



## Ape337 (Jan 16, 2014)

Adorabunny breed? Lol! Too cute &#128522;


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 16, 2014)

His face is a box in shape which points to him not being a fine boned breed (this pretty much rules out all the full arch breeds). His body is short and deep. I think you might want to look at the compact breeds again. Remember Satin fur is recessive so unless both sides have it then it will not be expressed. Like others have said his color is broken black and yes it is all too common. Heres a video I made for people who found 'english spot mixes' and it shows a bunch of other breeds in the broken black color. You might be able to find one that resembles him. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5GBu-6GfM4[/ame]


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 16, 2014)

Without my crystal ball, which is in the shop still, it's hard to say. He does look a lot like and is the same size of our boy Finn. All I know about him is he was part Havana and Mini Rex, looked a lot like your bunny and was the same size. He was the sweetest bunny we ever had too.


----------



## ladysown (Jan 16, 2014)

my guess would be large breed rabbit (based on ears), mixed with small breed rabbit which gets you a medium sized rabbit. But overal he's just a mutt type rabbit so stands a good chance a being (and remaining) a healthy,much loved pet.


----------



## aj82 (Jan 16, 2014)

He is just wonderful! What a fabulous choice u made x


----------

